# Wide panel flattening jig



## JustLikeJames (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm sure most of you have seen jigs for flattening with a router. It always involves a sled resting on rails that are set perfectly parallel with each other. It's a great idea and it works but it takes a long time to flatten a large surface. Has anyone ever seen a jig based on the same idea but uses a belt sander instead? If you don't need to remove much material this could be much faster. Sound feasible?


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

If you don't need to remove much material, a hand plane would be faster still.

But the idea does sound feasible. You'd have to take care to make sure the sander's platen was leveled.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

The very best process for accomplishing what you want to is to take your project to a cabinet shop and have them run it through their 24" belt sander a few times. You will spend more time and money on gas to get to the shop then you will paying the guy a few bucks and waiting ten minutes while he does it.


----------



## JustLikeJames (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks. This top is 42" wide and 78" long. I got the boards all within 1/32" of flush with each other, even closer in most spots. A huge belt sander would do a great job. I am looking into hand planes. I sure wish I had a try plane, but haven't spotted the right deal on one.


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah, a router contraption like the one you were discussing does work fine, but it takes time, I have done a few 20-30" wide slabs like that, but in order to save you some headache for this case you should deifnitely go with a regular handplane.

A router jig is more useful where you have big differences like 1/4 or so, in which case you still need the handplane to take of the bulk of the material, but for a 1/32 or less of a difference just get yourself a no7 or something of the sort and at 78" it should not take you more than half an hour to get flat.


----------

